
IPhone 4 survives 13,500-foot fall from skydiver's pocket - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/07/18/iphone_4_survives_13500_foot_fall_from_skydivers_pocket.html
======
kapitalx
The only thought that went through my head when reading this article was that
I'm glad it didn't hit someone in the head!

